# Possible to book apartments in Lanzarote directly?



## mariagalway (24 Jul 2008)

Hi guys.   My first post here. 

I've been searching the threads about winter sun holidays and just have a few questions........

We (hubbie, 6yr old, 9yr old and moi) are hoping to get some winter sun in January, want to fly direct from Cork, therefore will probably be Lanzarote.  It will be our first sun holiday with the kids, usually we go to France in the summer on the ferry and stay in campsites.  Anyway......

Is it cheaper to book flights yourself and apartments separately or does it make much difference?  

What websites were the best value for booking these type of hols?

Thanks a million for any help.


----------



## gipimann (24 Jul 2008)

Hi mariagalway,
Welcome to the site!

Friend and I went to Lanzarote earlier this year, booked flight with Aer Lingus (ex Dublin) and booked 1-bed apartment through www.alpharooms.com
Cost for 1 week about €340......same accommodation in a package for same dates priced at €520.....need I say more!

Have a look at the "Key Posts" at the top of the Holidays forum, there may be links there to useful booking sites.


----------



## superdrog (24 Jul 2008)

alpharooms are good.
You could also try www.venere.com or www.booking.com . These two dont take payment up front , you pay on arrival.


----------



## mariagalway (24 Jul 2008)

Thanks a million guys.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jul 2008)

A very important point is to go during school term because AFAIK school hols and Christmas are peak season.  You need to be aware of the standardised school year and for the kids not to miss more than 20 days per school year.


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jul 2008)

Lanzarote is a good choice for anyone with young children IMHO. Like you we normally go to campsites in France but we have brought children to Lanzarote in winter time in years we haven't managed to go to France. We're going back to Lanzarote for the mid term in Oct and I'm already looking forward to it. Restaurants etc are very child freindly which makes a difference from some of the snooty receptions we've had in French restaurants!


----------



## taxi (25 Jul 2008)

Hi, have a look at www.hotels4u.com booked my holiday to Egypt this year with them and saved a fortune - they are owned by Thomas Cook as far as I know.

Also before you book any apartment check it out on  first it will give you honest reviews from fellow travellers.

Enjoy


----------



## emmage (26 Jul 2008)

We have used ownersdirect.co.uk and also holidaylettings.co.uk and have found them both great. 
Enjoy!
Emma


----------



## BOXtheFOX (26 Jul 2008)

Try www.holiday-rentals.co.uk   I have used them before and never had a problem. Good easy to navigate site with lots of pertinent info and photos.


----------



## mariagalway (26 Jul 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. 

 Am getting ready to finalise dates, and will let you all know how I get on re prices etc.


----------



## mariagalway (29 Nov 2008)

Finally decided on holiday plans, much later than originally planned. 

We decided to go in January - 17th to 24th - taking kids out of school.  *Fingers crossed the weather will be decent.*

We booked flights directly with aerlingus, and on a friend's recommendation will be staying at the Alondra Suites- www.alondravillas.com.  We contacted the villas and they quoted us 260 euro/night plus 5% tax, but ended up booking it on hotelopia for 247/night inclusive.  Definitely not the cheapest accommodation, but they look fab.

Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (29 Nov 2008)

Sue Ellen said:


> A very important point is to go during school term because AFAIK school hols and Christmas are peak season.  You need to be aware of the standardised school year and for the kids not to miss more than 20 days per school year.



I'm shocked at the suggestion that children should be pulled from their classes during the school term. If the word 'consider' had been slotted in there it would at least have softened the blow.

A point of information: 20 days is the maximum ... but this shouldn't be read as the 'limit' that one can go to without being reported.

Schools are obliged to notify the Welfare Board of absences less than 20 days if they have concerns. Schools notify ... Welfare Board investigates.

Taking children out of school during school term isn't encouraged as missed work is rarely made up.

The best approach to take is to liaise with the school. Don't just head off for a week/2weeks.

I can see how economics come into the decision but please don't underestimate the loss any few days absence means to your child's education.

Make an informed decision .... but don't expect the school to take up the slack when your child returns to class if you do decide to go during the school term.


----------



## mariagalway (29 Nov 2008)

PaddyBloggit said:


> I'm shocked at the suggestion that children should be pulled from their classes during the school term. If the word 'consider' had been slotted in there it would at least have softened the blow.
> 
> A point of information: 20 days is the maximum ... but this shouldn't be read as the 'limit' that one can go to without being reported.
> 
> ...



We don't do it routinely, both of our kids are doing fine at school and miss very few days, so we aren't too concerned about it.  Both of their teachers will be told before we go so if there is any schoolwork they want covered at home while we are away we will take care of it.

BTW, one of the teachers took a week off last year for a holiday so really the school can't say too much.


----------



## Concert (30 Nov 2008)

Great choice of Apartments in Lanzarote.  We used to book our winter week to Lanzarote with Sunworld and stayed in the Barcarola Club Apts in Puerto del Carmen, excellent accommodation with great reviews.

We then started booking flight and accommodation seperately and ended up saving over 800 euros for thesame holiday, same dates, Aer Lingus and Alpha rooms.  Alphas rooms are great, we use them all the time to book City breaks all over, going to Edinburgh next week for 4 nights to Jurys, bed and breakfast for 2 only costing 180, what more can I say.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (30 Nov 2008)

The teacher took a week off last year - it would only be permitted leave. Some permitted leave has substitute cover and some doesn't. That a DES decision. Schools are obliged to ensure that the pupils' work is as uninterupted as possible. Teacher absences have to be recorded for the DES so if anything was amiss the DES would follow up on it.

With regard to pupils missing school, the school doesn't have to say anything, it will submit its reports (as it's legally required to do). The Welfare Board acts on absences and takes whatever action it deems fit. 

My criticism here was with the suggestion that it should be done as the first preferable option.

I accept that the taking of children out of school for holidays happens but all other options should be considered first.


----------



## gebbel (30 Nov 2008)

mariagalway said:


> We decided to go in January - 17th to 24th - taking kids out of school.  *Fingers crossed the weather will be decent.*



Fingers crossed your kids will not miss the 1st week of fractions or decimals. That's more important than the weather, no?


----------

